# kustom schwinn tandem



## sam (Oct 4, 2012)

Added "V" brakes,Alum rims (26') street runner tires,Nirve light with custom visor,rear light,Bendix manuel two speed and baskets.Auto paint in Vintage hornet style.
Just in time for First Friday bike ride


----------



## tommygun (Oct 20, 2012)

I like it! Good job. I like the frame sign.


----------



## serg (Oct 20, 2012)

looks cool


----------

